# I'm a virgin!!



## mishele (Oct 15, 2013)

Seriously!! I'm going to my first Rocky Horror Picture Show!! hehe Anyone ever go to one? I'm tryiing to figure out my outfit.  I can't wait, it sounds like a ton of fun! 
TimeWarp - The Virgins Guide to Rocky Horror


----------



## limr (Oct 15, 2013)

LOVE. Rocky. Horror.

Don't forget the newspaper and toast.

You're gonna love it.

Edited: Is there some sort of revival or something? Just this morning, a friend of mine asked me if I wanted to go this Friday. I was in a foul, foul mood when she asked, so I said no, but now I'm in a better mood so I'm reconsidering. But I wonder why it's popping up again all of a sudden.


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been wanting to go for years!! I have a friend that is in the show, so it seemed like the best time to go. I'm pretty sure she's going to try to embarrass me in some way!! WHAT TO WEAR!! I gotz to get crazy!!


----------



## limr (Oct 15, 2013)

Gotta have fishnets! Think goth.


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2013)

Goth, I can do that!! :mrgreen:
You gotta go and report back to me!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> Seriously!! I'm going to my first Rocky Horror Picture Show!! hehe Anyone ever go to one? I'm tryiing to figure out my outfit.  I can't wait, it sounds like a ton of fun!


Surely, you jest. You've never been to see TRHPS at a late light picture show? Back in the day, there was only one requirement..... be stoned. Best I can remember, we carried newspapers and squirt guns because it was raining dammint Janet! We were either too shy or too homophobic to wear eyeliner and fishnets. Don't forget to hiss when Dr. Everette V. Scott appears on screen. If there is a Krispsy Kreme near the cinema, grab a dozen glazed and a half gallon of milk on the way home.

Oh yeah,..... toast.


----------



## limr (Oct 15, 2013)

mishele said:


> Goth, I can do that!! :mrgreen:
> You gotta go and report back to me!



I'll talk to my friend tomorrow and see if it's a real offer.
My god, it's been 20 years :shock:


----------



## Tiller (Oct 15, 2013)

I have no idea what any of you crazy ladies are talking about!


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 15, 2013)

That thing still playing!?!?


----------



## mishele (Oct 15, 2013)

Who you calling crazy there young fella?!


----------



## Dark5ide (Oct 16, 2013)

yes put on your Susan Sarandon outfit


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 16, 2013)

Rice for throwing, TP for Great Scott moment, Squirt guns and newspapers. Damm you'll have fun.


----------



## snerd (Oct 16, 2013)

This runs through Nov. 2nd in Oklahoma City...........  I may have to take my virgin ass up there!!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2013)

limr said:


> LOVE. Rocky. Horror.
> 
> Don't forget the newspaper and toast.
> 
> ...



It's October. TRHPS *always* plays here sometime around Halloween.
My guess is that Mish is pretty much the PERFECT candidate to become a Rocky Horror regular. :lmao:


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2013)

Sharon, what exactly are you trying to say?! Lol


----------



## sm4him (Oct 16, 2013)

mishele said:


> Sharon, what exactly are you trying to say?! Lol



Uh...I believe I shall leave that to personal interpretation... :lmao:


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2013)

I think torn fishnet stockings, purple or red tinted/streaked hair, heavy eyeliner and large fake eyelashes were part of the costume.  You also need makeup that streaks when wet - you don't want the waterproof stuff here.  And don't forget your "get-out-of-jail" card - they come in handy at times.

And no, I'm not talking from personal experience.  :greenpbl:


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 16, 2013)

I saw that once during college.
What an eye opener.    I had no idea going in ...


----------



## ffarl (Oct 16, 2013)

I saw it at a place in Ann Arbor, MI when I was in College.  It was shown on the screen behind a tilted stage, and actors acted it out while it played behind them.  It was strange even before you took the movie into account.  
     I distinctly remember feeling ill at ease the whole time.  I was probably the only person there who hadn't seen it, and I was pretty sure I was going to be gang-molested by the crowd.

     Well, it never happened and they were all nice people, if just a bit socially awkward.  Lesson learned.

     Fast forward to present and I still can't watch it without getting a sort of strange vibe.  I wonder if I just need closure...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Toast -- Yep.


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Rice for throwing, TP for Great Scott moment, Squirt guns and newspapers. Damm you'll have fun.



I was wondering when the mention of TP would come up!    Ya gotta pelt the screen with TP at the "Great Scott!" exclamation.        I'm sure the theaters collect it and use it there!

I've not seen it for years, but I've seen it a couple of times.   It's one of those things that just gets more fun.   Susan Sarandon is hot, and the whole thing makes you wanna dance!!!


----------



## IByte (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaaaaaah memories of college, I'm surprised no one is going to watch "A Clock Work Orange", personally is waaaay better that TRHPS.  Or better yet and think outside of the forum and watch this


----------



## IByte (Oct 16, 2013)

...or this >>>>>>


----------



## terri (Oct 16, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I saw it at a place in Ann Arbor, MI when I was in College.  It was shown on the screen behind a tilted stage, and actors acted it out while it played behind them.  It was strange even before you took the movie into account.
> I distinctly remember feeling ill at ease the whole time.  I was probably the only person there who hadn't seen it, and I was pretty sure I was going to be gang-molested by the crowd.
> 
> Well, it never happened and they were all nice people, if just a bit socially awkward.  Lesson learned.
> ...



I'd say you definitely need to go see it again!!   :heart:    Now that you know what to expect you can just sit back and laugh at it all!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 16, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I saw it at a place in Ann Arbor, MI when I was in College.  It was shown on the screen behind a tilted stage, and actors acted it out while it played behind them.  It was strange even before you took the movie into account.
> I distinctly remember feeling ill at ease the whole time.  I was probably the only person there who hadn't seen it, and I was pretty sure I was going to be gang-molested by the crowd.
> 
> Well, it never happened and they were all nice people, if just a bit socially awkward.  Lesson learned.
> ...




Same town I saw it in probably 1987ish  They acted it out on stage too.  
Then I started seeing flying things (toast) and water and all that.
Boy, that was odd considering I thought we were seeing a "movie" not a "theatrical movie".


----------



## ratssass (Oct 16, 2013)

....smoke a big fattie and enjoy the ride


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 16, 2013)

Come home singing, I'm a sweet transvestite from Transylvania. Now that a song to get stuck in your head.  lol  Ed


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for the great stories. I'm going next Saturday night for the midnight performance!! Time to go shopping for my outfit...hehe


----------



## pgriz (Oct 16, 2013)

Sooo.... who's gonna be there to do the paparazzi thing to Mishele?  (because selfies' aren't gonna cut it)


----------



## Justman1020 (Oct 16, 2013)

Its a late night...rocky horror...double feature picture show....

Just remember Janet's a sl**
and Brad's an A$%hole


----------



## limr (Oct 16, 2013)

And watch out for the slut-eating tree!


----------



## ffarl (Oct 17, 2013)

I guess I do need to see it again.  I don't remember any of this stuff!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 17, 2013)

mishele said:


> Wow guys, thanks for the great stories. I'm going next Saturday night for the midnight performance!! Time to go shopping for my outfit...hehe


Which theater are you going to?  Time?   hehehehehe  <in an evilish clown sort of voice>


----------



## mishele (Oct 17, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Wow guys, thanks for the great stories. I'm going next Saturday night for the midnight performance!! Time to go shopping for my outfit...hehe
> ...


Not in Denver, Pa. hehe


----------



## IByte (Oct 17, 2013)

She is not going to go anywhere.   She's going to watch "It's a Great a Pumpkin Charlie Brown".  With hard cider and pumpkin cookies.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2013)

Is it possible there are people who don't know how to do the Time Warp?? - it's just a jump to the left, and a step to the riiii-ii-iight... (Instructor w/chart provided in the movie!)


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

UPDATE: OMG!! The show was so much fun!! The actors were so funny interacting w/ the crowd. The crowd was all dressed up and naughty! You gotta love being surrounded by guys in drag...hehe Thanks for all the advice/warnings! I can't wait to go again next year!
This was a battle of the corsets! I think the guys won! lol


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2013)

Guess you'll need to update the title.  And I don't see the stiletto high heels and the whip.  So how do we know that it's really you?


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

It's so hard to find fishnets in my size.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's so hard to find fishnets in my size.



You're obviously looking in the wrong places.  :greenpbl:


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

pgriz said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > It's so hard to find fishnets in my size.
> ...



I tried down at the docks...


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Try Army surplus.  It's amazing what kind of camouflage these guys use.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> It's so hard to find fishnets in my size.


Lies!! You had some on the other night! 

Paul, you're correct! I'm no longer a virgin!! I have to wait a whole year to do it again!! =(


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> I have to wait a whole year to do it again!! =(



Just like my marriage! haha...sob...


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

You are impure. Sullied. And no longer of interest to me.

OUT!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

amolitor said:


> You are impure. Sullied. And no longer of interest to me.
> 
> OUT!



runnah wears fishnets...what's the big deal?!  lol (we know you do too)


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

Runnah's filth arouses me.


----------



## ffarl (Oct 28, 2013)

Can we get back to business and do some bitching about the quality/composition/clarity of the photo itself here?


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Can we get back to business and do some bitching about the quality/composition/clarity of the photo itself here?



Photo?  Where?


----------



## ffarl (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> UPDATE: OMG!! The show was so much fun!! The actors were so funny interacting w/ the crowd. The crowd was all dressed up and naughty! You gotta love being surrounded by guys in drag...hehe Thanks for all the advice/warnings! I can't wait to go again next year!
> This was a battle of the corsets! I think the guys won! lol



Right Here.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Right Here.



Which one is mish? On the right?


----------



## ratssass (Oct 28, 2013)

center


----------



## amolitor (Oct 28, 2013)

ratssass said:


> center



I knew she was a dude, but I did't realize mishele was Billy Idol!


----------



## IByte (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> runnah wears fishnets...what's the big deal?!  lol (we know you do too)



Not just on Halloween either!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I knew she was a dude, but I did't realize mishele was Billy Idol!



Hey I is looking good with my Billy Idol hair!! Hot!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Can we get back to business and do some bitching about the quality/composition/clarity of the photo itself here?



This is probably more of a copyrights issue. I didn't take the picture or was it taken with my camera.


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

mishele said:


> This is probably more of a copyrights issue. I didn't take the picture or was it taken with my camera.



Thirty lashes!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > I have to wait a whole year to do it again!! =(
> ...


You should do that one sexy dance for her! That should do the trick!


----------



## runnah (Oct 28, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> You should do that one sexy dance for her! That should do the trick!



I call it "the waggler".


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 28, 2013)

Went to the show in Clear Lake, Tx half a decade ago. Wasn't impressed but I wasn't high either. No need to ever go "see" it again.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Went to the show in Clear Lake, Tx half a decade ago. Wasn't impressed but I wasn't high either. No need to ever go "see" it again.



Did you wear drag?!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > You should do that one sexy dance for her! That should do the trick!
> ...


Oh lord. I was thinking something sexier, and not sloppy.


----------

